

Gmail To Roll Out Ads That Learn From Your Inbox - depoisfalamos
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/29/gmail-to-roll-out-ads-that-learn-from-your-inbox/

======
dminor
Of course, since the original Gmail ad privacy fears were raised, Facebook has
come along and gone much further.

------
depoisfalamos
I guess the important thing here is that this system is isolated from the rest
of the adsense platform.

------
Stormi
The important thing is that they still can't read your mind...right?

